# Bull/Rocket Trade Proposal(s)



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Bull:

Give: Rose

Get: Rice & either Griffin or Nachbar


Rocket:

Give: Rice & either Griffin or
Nachbar

Get: Rose


Comments?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if they bulls offered this, i don't know how the rockets could turn it down. i can't figure out if i like the trade or not but it's interesting. nachbar and rice for rose. that would give the rockets another 20 point per game scorer. i'm not sure what i think about it but i think the rockets would accept it if it was offered(as long as they will still have the money to keep ming and francis).


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I wasn't sure where the Rocket stood in terms of spending money.
I know some teams want to dump salary and others(very few) seem willing to accept it.

They will have Bird rights to Yao so they could resign him if they had the money and wanted to
(another team couldn't outbid them).

Francis already signed an extension right?

I think it makes the Rocket a legit contender(a little light on D but they should have no problem scoring). They don't give up any of their main players. Rose can play some 3 and some 2. 

The Bull get some cap relief and a young 3. Why hasn't Nachbar played more? Posey isn't really a long term answer as a starting 3 is he?

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I like the first one, where the Bulls could get Griffin. It'd give us a very strong big 3 along with Curry and Chandler. Plus, we'd get Rice's expiring contract.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

francis did sign an extension but the rockets don't want to get in the luxury tax area. that's why i'm not too sure about the trade. it helps on the court, but i think they would have to get rid of taylor or cato to make sure they had cap room. they have to make sure they can sign ming and i'm pretty sure they would also want room for griffin. after this the rockets would be kind of like dallas excet they would have ming in the middle instead of bradley.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Rocket player costs 

What's the deal with Griffin?
He was so hyped and the Rocket gave up 3 lower 1st round picks for him but he only shoots ~40% and gets about 25 minutes per game? Is it just because he's so young or has the Rocket opinion of him changed? Can he guard 3's? Would he be available in this trade?

Bull player costs

As for the luxury tax, it would be real close. I've read that it would be about 52 million but I don't know about the next year. The new TV deal is supposed to kick in for the 04-05 season so getting to that season seems to be the goal.

Anyway, thanks for responding and good luck to the Rocket(except when playing the Bull).


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

With that trade, I think Yao Ming is going to get no more that 2 touches per game......


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> With that trade, I think Yao Ming is going to get no more that 2 touches per game......


An astute observation (and one I hoped wouldn't be made). Can't blame a guy for trying. :grinning:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> With that trade, I think Yao Ming is going to get no more that 2 touches per game......


having rose instead of rice would help ming not hurt him. rose would mean another guy who would keep attention off ming. how can you double ming and leave guys like francis, mobley, and rose open. mnig would get the ball. he gets the ball now. ming just doesn't always shoot when he gets it. why do you think ming shoots such a high percentage? it's not just because he's good. he only takes good shots. if he doesn't have a good shot he either passes it or turns the ball over. it would be the same with rose, there would just be one more good offensive weapon next to him.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Talent wise there's no doubt I'd go for it, Rose is a legit 20,5,5 player, the problem is I belive he makes like 15 million a year or something, and I don't know if considering salary problems we could go for it.
Another problem I see is that adding Rose to a team with Francis and Mobley, and also wanting Ming to get more touches and shoots, we should probably have to play with two balls.
I think the Rockets staff would rather keep believing that Griffin is the future PF of the team and keep Rice's expiring contract to make some cap room.


----------

